# Best Backup Method For Droid X2 Prior To Sbf?



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Because I deleted VZW bloat after rooting my Motorola Droid X2, I cannot OTA update to GB 2.3.4. Currently I am running a stock GB 2.3.3. ROM and rooted using Pete's 1-click tool. I have done a few backups from Titanium Backup (free version) but had a restore problem once that nearly corrupted my phone. This is my first Android Smartphone - last was a Blackberry Storm 9530. It was very simple to backup apps and data via the RIM-supplied Desktop Mgr. app for Windows, then wipe the phone, load a hybrid OS and then restore apps and data.

I've been told the only way to "fix" my phone is to SBF. While I have quite a few articles from various forums bookmarked on how best to do this, none discuss the app and data backup and restore process. I've been told I can skip SBF'ing back to 2.3.3 and OTA'ing to 2.3.4 but rather should just SBF to 2.3.4. I still need to acquire the Motorola Droid X2 2.3.4 SBF file. In any event, what is the best app or method to use to ensure I can restore all of my installed apps and data once the SBF process is completed? I know asking that is subjective and is like asking "What is the best car?". Other than TiBU, does ClockworkMod to backups and restores? Is there something else I should be considering?

I'm looking for guidance/steps on making sure all pertinent data and apps are backed up properly and the steps to perform the restore process as well. I don't want to just blow away my phone and have to manually reload and reconfigure all of my apps.

Whatever info you can supply to this noob is greatly appreciated. With Blackberry it was Impossible to brick your phone but w/Android I hear it is very much possible. Other than rooting and perhaps being overzealous and deleting VZW bloat I haven't had the guts to do anything more. In hindsight that's probably a good thing since I "broke" the OTA function. Now it looks like I'm going to have to learn via trial by fire.

Thanks.


----------



## ktklein72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Noone has any advice?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 03civicdx (Oct 24, 2011)

Just back up your apps with TB. Sbf to 2.3.4 then download TB again and restore the backed up apps. Its pretty simple. If for what ever reason you don't like TB. (I wouldn't know why. I have had 0 issues). Download mybackup pro and use that.


----------

